# looking for akadama



## dolaadx (Jun 11, 2016)

Can anybody tell me where i can get akadama around vancouver area? I can go the farest to white rock to pick it up. Thank you very much!


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Check Japan Bonsai In south surrey. They Just got a shipment in.


----------



## dolaadx (Jun 11, 2016)

thank you so much Dave!


----------

